# Is B.Tech from JNTU, Hyderabad a recognizable degree in Germany



## logbabu

Dear All,

I have got a job offer in Germany and I would like to know if my university degree is up to the standard of Germany to apply for Blue card.

I am 2007 passed out from *Jawaharlal Nehru Technological University, Hyderabad *and the degree name is *Bachelor of Technology*.

Appreciate if someone got the same degree and university and still managed to get the blue card.

Babu Kilari


----------



## logbabu

I am closing this thread as I got to know that this degree is acceptable and my application documents have already been accepted.


----------

